# Anybody done a turanabol only cycle?



## islandsaint808 (Sep 22, 2008)

I've tried turanabol by itself and had gained about 11 pounds that out of 6 years of bodybuilding been able to gain so quickly. Has anyone ever used t-bol by itself/had any success with it?


----------



## Andy Dee (Jun 1, 2008)

i have, gained about 7 lbs and that was with a crap diet lol, so it must be good


----------



## Graham24 (Jul 28, 2008)

Yeah i have done a couple last year, made some good gains once my diet and training was in check.

Really have to be spot on with everything when on T-bol cycle IMO otherwise you wont see any changes.


----------



## Andy Dee (Jun 1, 2008)

Graham24 said:


> Yeah i have done a couple last year, made some good gains once my diet and training was in check.
> 
> Really have to be spot on with everything when on T-bol cycle IMO otherwise you wont see any changes.


very true, my diet was pretty poor at the time but if it would have been what it is today, i reckon i could have gained over 10lbs.


----------



## Robsta (Oct 2, 2005)

Doing one now.....done them before also and rate tbol massively....


----------



## genesis (Jul 4, 2006)

me too, what dose/duration you doing Robsta?


----------



## Andy Dee (Jun 1, 2008)

one other thing i noticed about tbol when i did it was this

little sides

little water

good results and i kept most of them

it is however still highly liver toxic so dont go overboard just because its not as effective as dbol mg for mg


----------



## islandsaint808 (Sep 22, 2008)

well right now i am working on about 50 mg. my last cycle i gained 11 pounds total in 21 days to be exact so i was wondering if anyone had the same type of results as i did


----------



## Robsta (Oct 2, 2005)

andysutils said:


> one other thing i noticed about tbol when i did it was this
> 
> little sides
> 
> ...


I was under the impression it wasn't very toxic at all mate.....???


----------



## islandsaint808 (Sep 22, 2008)

yeah i'm a small guy but that turanabol sure did help out. i was maxing out at around 155 with about 4000 calories a day intake of food and i still couldn't gain. i would freak out and just be like my metabolism has to play a part. i got a lot stronger when i lifted without turanabol but the weight gain wasn't there. when i did start taking it i did a before and after measurement of weight and 11 pounds came in 3 weeks and i was impressed.


----------



## islandsaint808 (Sep 22, 2008)

tonight i am doing shoulders...does anyone have any recommendations...i am on my second week of turanabol and i might do a 4 week cycle.


----------



## Andy Dee (Jun 1, 2008)

Robsta said:


> I was under the impression it wasn't very toxic at all mate.....???


i was aswell, however when i went to get my bloodwork done after the 8 week cycle, my liver enzymes were quite high so the doc told me and back to normal after id fininshed my PCT and went and had my bloodwork done again about 2 months later.

this was on a 60mg dose per day, then again, maybe that happens to your liver on any oral cycle though so you could have a point and i maybe completely wrong.

saying that though i just had a thought, if your look at it another way and compare it mg for mg to other orals, its probably not that toxic at all.


----------



## Robsta (Oct 2, 2005)

I just asked a person innthe know and apparently it is not toxic hardly whatsoever, slightly more than var if that.......I hope not anyway, I'm running 100mg per day


----------



## Trenzyme (May 4, 2008)

Robsta said:


> I just asked a person innthe know and apparently it is not toxic hardly whatsoever, slightly more than var if that.......I hope not anyway, I'm running 100mg per day


have you done winny at 100mg ed?


----------



## Andy Dee (Jun 1, 2008)

Robsta said:


> I just asked a person innthe know and apparently it is not toxic hardly whatsoever, slightly more than var if that.......I hope not anyway, I'm running 100mg per day


id be careful still on that dose, im not saying the chap youve asked is wrong, but i was given physical evidence on the results aswell as word of mouth


----------



## Robsta (Oct 2, 2005)

Trenzyme said:


> have you done winny at 100mg ed?


No mate, I've run winny before at 5omg ED but I don't really get on with winny....far prefer tbol to winny....


----------



## islandsaint808 (Sep 22, 2008)

hey andysutils...where u taking a liver sup when you were on the t-bol?


----------



## Andy Dee (Jun 1, 2008)

islandsaint808 said:


> hey andysutils...where u taking a liver sup when you were on the t-bol?


yes, i was taking milk thistle at the time, the doc didnt say my liver was close to failure or anything, but it did have some kind of impact


----------



## Trenzyme (May 4, 2008)

Robsta said:


> No mate, I've run winny before at 5omg ED but I don't really get on with winny....far prefer tbol to winny....


Im a big winny fan but only at a good dosage but fancey giving tbol a run at a simaler dose

whats it doing for you training and lifts?

cheers


----------



## Robsta (Oct 2, 2005)

Roughly 20 sets per bp mate, can't be bothered to give a full training log...lol

I always lift heavy dude, like on bench this week went up to 180 for 8 reps etc etc...you get the jist....


----------



## Trenzyme (May 4, 2008)

Robsta said:


> Roughly 20 sets per bp mate, can't be bothered to give a full training log...lol
> 
> I always lift heavy dude, like on bench this week went up to 180 for 8 reps etc etc...you get the jist....


lol,

180 for 8 impressive mate!

how big are by the way mate?


----------



## Robsta (Oct 2, 2005)

I'm about 100 kg at 5.5" mate.....


----------



## genesis (Jul 4, 2006)

Robsta said:


> Roughly 20 sets per bp mate, can't be bothered to give a full training log...lol
> 
> I always lift heavy dude, like on bench this week went up to *180 for 8 reps* etc etc...you get the jist....


pffft Pussy...

How long you staying on Tbol @ 100mg robsta?


----------



## Robsta (Oct 2, 2005)

About 10 weeks mate.....


----------



## islandsaint808 (Sep 22, 2008)

wow i'm about 5'7 at 165 pounds that is and the turanabol really did help me with gaining weight. i looked in the mirror today and my shoulder is really starting to take shape. it's impressive the look that you gain with t-bol. it's taking a while but it's getting there actually quite fast with the t-bol. i love this stuff. already a week on it and this shirt i always wear is actually quite tight. impressive stuff


----------



## Andy Dee (Jun 1, 2008)

tbol is the dogs bollox, no question about it mate


----------



## leeston (May 30, 2006)

what you guys considering for PCT and for how long?


----------



## genesis (Jul 4, 2006)

probably nolvadex for 2-3 weeks


----------



## islandsaint808 (Sep 22, 2008)

i've done turanabol without PCT and I was fine.


----------



## Graham24 (Jul 28, 2008)

Im probably going to do a t-bol only cycle in the next couple of months or so.

100mg sounds like a good dose.:cool:


----------



## Sylar (Sep 7, 2008)

Graham24 said:


> Im probably going to do a t-bol only cycle in the next couple of months or so.


Did you chose to carry on with your present cycle after mate?


----------



## geezuz (Oct 29, 2007)

I did a 6 weeks cycle @ 60mg/ed and gained 3kg net. Also did clomid PCT for 4 weeks starting directly day after last pills. Great slow builder an pumps are just gorgeous, almost painful but hey, it's part of tha pakkage...


----------



## islandsaint808 (Sep 22, 2008)

does anyone have lower back pumps/pain with it? my back was killing me and i didn't even do anything lol. several days after i worked my back with legs my back was killing me and it kinda came out of nowhere


----------



## geezuz (Oct 29, 2007)

islandsaint808 said:


> does anyone have lower back pumps/pain with it? my back was killing me and i didn't even do anything lol. several days after i worked my back with legs my back was killing me and it kinda came out of nowhere


No mate, no pain at all but pumps are gr8. :lol:


----------



## Andy Dee (Jun 1, 2008)

islandsaint808 said:


> does anyone have lower back pumps/pain with it? my back was killing me and i didn't even do anything lol. several days after i worked my back with legs my back was killing me and it kinda came out of nowhere


none at all, had absoloutly no pain what so ever or sides apart from minor hot flushes every now and again and pumps were great too.

how long did it take for blood levels to rise on your tbol cycles guys?


----------



## celticforever (Sep 10, 2007)

i got terrible lower back pains too mate especially after doin squats or dead lifts , have to say tho i love the stuff did 60 mg ed gained just over 4kg , very little water and really improved my strength , finished my cycle up after 5 weeks , seemed to stop gaining after the 4th week.


----------



## Inked (Sep 28, 2008)

*I find the problem with T,bol is that its so hard to come-by*

*what do you think its like to get hold of!*


----------



## Team1 (Apr 3, 2008)

How are you's splitting the doses with t-bol? 50g morning, 50mg early evening?


----------



## geezuz (Oct 29, 2007)

I did 60 mg split 30/30. Might try a different angle next time, pleasant drug tho..


----------



## Trenzyme (May 4, 2008)

Robsta said:


> About 10 weeks mate.....


I heard that tbol gains slow after 4 weeks?

good to see some one else who dosnt think orals will kill them

keep us posted how you get on mate

cheers


----------



## Andy Dee (Jun 1, 2008)

Inked said:


> *I find the problem with T,bol is that its so hard to come-by*
> 
> *what do you think its like to get hold of!*


i can get it as easy as i can get anything else.


----------



## Inked (Sep 28, 2008)

*That would be good for me andysutils*

*cant pm you tho due to posts!*

*Damm!!!!!*


----------



## fits (Feb 3, 2004)

Will you lot run Nolva and clomid for PCT? what dose? it seems some people do one or the other,. but they are for different purposes....

I done a fair bit of reading early this year about Tbol and it seems like a decent AAS with good pumps, strength, and a little OK gains. Thats what the average was like. I did see some people absolutely slate it and some people absolutely raving about!! the thing was, I found out on one site that it that the two BIG lads raving about it were also selling......................

Expect low side, decent strength gains, good pump, and OK lean gains. :bounce:


----------



## Graham24 (Jul 28, 2008)

Sylar said:


> Did you chose to carry on with your present cycle after mate?


Nah mate i had to stop two weeks short which isnt that bad TBH. Starting PCT tomorrow.

Will go a T-Bol only cycle though next month most likely


----------



## Inked (Sep 28, 2008)

*anyone PM me on where i can get this from, i been to quite a few suppliers and seem to be out of stock*

*please dont type name in forum as against rules*

*would need to be PM thankyou*

*hope you can help!!!!/......* :confused1:


----------



## Slamdog (Jun 11, 2007)

you are opening yourself to scammers...


----------



## Inked (Sep 28, 2008)

*Your proberly right!* :thumb:


----------



## gazh (Feb 22, 2008)

I ran tbol cycle 60mg ED 6 weeks, well impressed, not a the best for mass building but i gained 5kg and dry gains too! It is also supposed to be excellent for cutting cycles, I did get lower back pain too was quite worried at one point but took pain killers and it went after few days, mind you got the same pains from sust 250, so more likely back pumps. I ran 6 week cycle then pct was :

Day 1: 150mg Clomid & 20mg Nolva

10 Days at: 100mg Clomid & 20mg Nolva

10 Days at: 50mg Clomid & 20mg Nolva


----------



## geezuz (Oct 29, 2007)

gazh said:


> I ran tbol cycle 60mg ED 6 weeks, well impressed, not a the best for mass building but i gained 5kg and dry gains too! It is also supposed to be excellent for cutting cycles, I did get lower back pain too was quite worried at one point but took pain killers and it went after few days, mind you got the same pains from sust 250, so more likely back pumps. I ran 6 week cycle then pct was :
> 
> Day 1: 150mg Clomid & 20mg Nolva
> 
> ...


I didn't get the lower back issue but otherwise pretty similar to you mate, personally I had great effect throughout, you? :beer:


----------



## Zorrin (Sep 24, 2010)

I'm just about to end a short (4 week) Turinabol-only cycle.

A little about me - I'm 43, been weight training on and off for 20 years. I'm a chemist. I've been living with my thai girlfriend for 3 years, married for a year, and now she's had to return to thailand to apply for her marriage visa to come back.

Nothing much to do, started weight training again. (When I'm not getting any sex, I feel a little less of a man each day. But when I'm weight traing, I feel a little more of a man each day).

I was planning on stacking test with an oral, then my Mrs told me she was buying me tickets to thailand, for a belated honeymoon. "see you in a month". I've never been to the country, in spite of having a sexy 42-year old thai wife.

I'd only ordered Winstrol, Turinabol and Nolva, the test would be barely kicking in by the time I went on honeymoon, so I didn't order it. Next time. I would be stuck with no sex for a month, so if the oral-only cycle reduced my libido, I didn't mind.

I had a few days of 40mg Winstrol before my Turinabol arrived. I found my muscles recovered quickly, and I looked very dry and my muscles seemed to be shaping more than growing. Also, my tendons seemed to hurt more on it.

When the Turinibol arrived in the post, I immediately swapped to 40mg of Tbol a day, milk thistle, and had the Nolva ready in case of estrogenic effects.

My tendons felt fine within a couple of days. Anything which causes water retention on me is immediately noticeable in my fingers - I can't get my wedding ring on or off. With Tbol, I haven't noticed any water retention.

I was surprised at this, as Tbol is structurally Dianabol, but with a chlorine atom.

The East german scientist who stuck that chlorine there had found a way to prevent turinibol from being changed by aromataze. Tbol is probably like taking Dianabol with an aromataze inhibitor - not quite so bulking, but no water.

I'm about to stop taking Tbol in a couple of days. I've put on about a stone (14lb) in 3 weeks of Tbol use. I'm looking the best I have at any age, kept the 6-pack, but probably about 12lbs of muscle, too. Muscles are rock-hard and defined. My wife likes me with a bit of muscle, she's going to go nuts when she gets her hands on me.

Also, I've felt horny all the way through taking Tbol, even without test. I don't think my natural test production has shut down yet (1 week on winstrol, 3 weeks on Tbol). Both Tbol, but particularly winstrol, bind to SHBG, so your "bound" testosterone (most of it) gets kicked into your bloodstream, unbound, so it can work its magic.

I've had no noticeable bad effects. I will do 3 weeks of Nolva PCT, just in case, while I'm on holiday.

Turinibol really suits me, I like to keep more of a fitness model frame than a hulking bodeybuilder, don't work out my legs except running. Upped my protein to 1.5g per lb of bodeyweight, trained modertely 4 nights per week, but the Turinabol really makes that protein stick to me.


----------



## stew121 (Sep 20, 2008)

glad all is going well...hope you get much jiggy jiggy when you get to thailand :thumb:


----------



## Zorrin (Sep 24, 2010)

I think so. She calls it "jiggy" too, must be a thai thing.

I just video skyped Mrs Zorrin, and took my shirt off for her.

She wanted to do a "Leslie Grantham" - a video sherman, but her sister kept coming in and out.

250 dianabol arrived in the post this morning - a month late. I doubt they will ever get used, while I can get it's chloro-analogue, turinabol, for just a little more money.

I would say no need for an anti-estrogen with Tbol - save it for PCT.

My mood has been upbeat on Tbol, and a neutral or slightly positive effect on libido. I used it for bulking,but I think it would be compatible with cutting too. It does make me very hungry, but only for protein. I've been forgetting to eat carbs, some days have been almost Atkins-esque, but the muscle has continued to pile on at 40 or 50mg a day.


----------



## CJ (Apr 24, 2006)

4 1/2 weeks into a Tbol cycle at the mo, my log is on this forum somewhere.

I'm loving the stuff


----------



## Bale (Dec 16, 2008)

whats best cylcle length and mg to run tbol?

also whats reccomended for PCT - i heard nolva isnt needed


----------



## denholm blue (Oct 17, 2009)

Robsta said:


> About 10 weeks mate.....


Robsta.

I read that you loose about 90% gains on dbol after your cycle,how does this

compare with tbol.


----------



## Hannakwon (Jun 18, 2010)

Jump on CJ's thread on here. Lots of info from a lot of guys its defo made me look foward to starting my cycle in mid to end of Oct.


----------



## Hannakwon (Jun 18, 2010)

http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/steroid-testosterone-information/109954-first-ever-cycle-tbol-only-pics.html?highlight=Tbol


----------

